# Questions on Work History for Application



## tempest77 (20 May 2006)

"A couple of questions regarding work history for the CF application"

Hello, I'm about to submit my application to the Canadian Forces soon but I was concerned about a couple of things.  Maybe Kincanucks can address these two questions for me as I read somewhere he's a recruitment officer.

The application requires my work history for the last 5 years.  

1) Is it important to know the exact dates of when I worked?  I'm having trouble remembering everything I did as I did a lot of contract work in the past.  Heck, for some of the jobs, I can't even remember the exact year!

2) I did some work under the table for one year so my work history will have a big gap... will this be an issue for recruitment?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## kincanucks (21 May 2006)

_1) Is it important to know the exact dates of when I worked?  I'm having trouble remembering everything I did as I did a lot of contract work in the past.  Heck, for some of the jobs, I can't even remember the exact year!_ Month and year for each period of employment is required.

2) I did some work under the table for one year so my work history will have a big gap... will this be an issue for recruitment?  Five years must be accounted for.  Just put down a period of self employment and if the interivewer asks about it then explain.  We are not the revenue police.

Mods:  Asked and answered.


----------



## Mudshuvel (16 Oct 2010)

Hey all,

I searched the boards and could not necessarily find the answers to a few basic questions I have.

Previous Work History on the application. I've been at the same place now for four years, prior to that my work history has been spotty... by spotty I mean 2 months here, a month there... a few jobs that lasted a year. I tried to go through my past T4s and a few of the places I worked at prior do not have any information on previous workers past the 5 year mark. I don't want to 'mislead' on my application by giving approximates unless I have no choice. Since some of you may have done this grind before, is there a specific area of (in my case Service New Brunswick) that could give me a work history based off my SIN? I subscribed to the EI section of SNB but it told me I have no records of employment.

Second and Lastly. I have a few members of my current employment who are aware of my interest in the Armed Forces. Many of them are rooting for me to get in. A manager has said I could use him as a reference, however the company's standpoint on this is very negative. Rumours of people being 'let go' for seeking other employment when the possible recruiter called. They did not have absolute justification, but the nitpicked his work history, and well, he's history. I am all for them calling to verify my current place of employment, but could I provide the CF application with my direct manager who said I could use him, or would it still have to go through the HR Department?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2010)

Read the instructions on the form.  They can't be much simpler.  If you were employed, you mark down the start and end date of that employment, the job title, the employer, etc.  It can't be simpler.  If you were unemployed you mark down "UNEMPLOYED" and the start and end dates.  Simple.  There can not be any break in the timeline for the ten years.  

As for References, use someone who fills the criteria listed on the forms.  If they ask for your work supervisor/employer, then you fill in that data.  What the "Company Policy" that you talk about may be in your mind, isn't.  

Fill in the forms as instructed and don't make a mountain out of molehill.


----------



## melissabillie (19 Oct 2010)

I don't mean to crash the thread with my own question but I figured since the topic was related I'd try here.

I want to apply to the reserves in April but I've never had a job. This is due to personal family issues that prevented me from getting a job. I'm a second year university student, by the way. 
Will this impede me from being accepted or is the work history information just for background purposes?


----------



## FDO (19 Oct 2010)

A spotty work history will not effect your application. During your interview you will be asked about it. Be honest as to why you quit or were fired. If you do not want the CF to contact your current employer put a tick in the box on the BackCheck form.  You can use your supervisor as a reference or anyone you want as long as they have known you for 5 or more years and are not a blood relative.

If you've never had a job because you were in school or had family issues again is not a big issue. Many people come in that are in school and have never had a job. 

Fill out all the forms honestly and fully, (RTFQ) and during the interview you will be asked to explain what you put on the form. Again be honest and answer the question fully to the best of your ability and knowledge.

Good luck!


----------



## Mudshuvel (19 Oct 2010)

Thanks for all the answers!

Just to be safe, I ordered my work history from Service Canada by faxing them my request. They're mailing it within the week. It wasn't so much the places I worked or reasons I left, but was more along the lines of missing months and disorganization as a teen.


----------



## AnonymousPharaon (16 Dec 2016)

Hello,
I have a few doubts as to how I should proceed. In the past year I did a small job under the table at a local restaurant (dishwashing and some cooking) for a few months. Should I put that in my work history form even though it was unofficial?


----------



## mariomike (16 Dec 2016)

AnonymousPharaon said:
			
		

> Should I put that in my work history form even though it was unofficial?



This may help,

Questions on Work History 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/97082.0

questions regardining work history for the CF application  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/44014.0

Work History
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+past+work+history&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=5WZUWIvHC6uC8QeVj6WgBA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22work+history%22

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## AnonymousPharaon (16 Dec 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> questions regardining work history for the CF application
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/44014.0



So if I understand correctly, I write "Self-Employed"?


----------



## Skoubi (16 Dec 2016)

It is illegal to work under the table, you shouldn't say a word about it.


----------



## Loachman (16 Dec 2016)

Merged. Thanks, mariomike.

Keep in mind that, despite what Skoubi said, it is not a good idea to be less than honest with one's application, AnonymousPharaon.


----------

